# target sights.



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

every sight with the 6 inch bar. and the least amount of travel


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't know about it being the lightest but I love my Axcel AX300.

Jake


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> I don't know about it being the lightest but I love my Axcel AX300.
> 
> Jake


is it light?

Dylan


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> is it light?
> 
> Dylan


Light enough as to not bother me.

Jake


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

how light you talking?

the axcels are kinda heavy, but they don't rattle around as much due to the weight, which is a big plus. the cbe's are probably the lightest, but the difference is weight is gonna hardly be noticeable


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> how light you talking?
> 
> the axcels are kinda heavy, but they don't rattle around as much due to the weight, which is a big plus. the cbe's are probably the lightest, but the difference is weight is gonna hardly be noticeable


Yep. And the Axcels are built like tanks. They aren't jokin when they say that.

Jake


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

^^^

He ain't kidding, these sights are tough


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

thanks guys. found a copper john A.N.T.S in the classifieds. it had a CR scope, a zeiss 4x lens, CR 2x lens. everything for $220. i couldnt pass it up. so i went with that


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> thanks guys. found a copper john A.N.T.S in the classifieds. it had a CR scope, a zeiss 4x lens, CR 2x lens. everything for $220. i couldnt pass it up. so i went with that


The A.N.T.S. sights are good. That was a very good deal.

Jake


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

hope it works out for you... Axcels and the others are pretty spendy new


----------



## arowanas (Dec 29, 2009)

*target sight*



12-RING SHOOTER said:


> thanks guys. found a copper john A.N.T.S in the classifieds. it had a CR scope, a zeiss 4x lens, CR 2x lens. everything for $220. i couldnt pass it up. so i went with that


hi, what do you mean by 4x lens , cr 2x lens. i am new in archery adn am looking for a good sight for my 17 year old daughter. what must i look for and what are the stuff to buy?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

arowanas said:


> hi, what do you mean by 4x lens , cr 2x lens. i am new in archery adn am looking for a good sight for my 17 year old daughter. what must i look for and what are the stuff to buy?


The 4x and 2x refer to the lens magnification. The larger the magnification the more the movement of the shooter is magnified in the sight picture.

What does your daughter shoot? what is she planning on shooting? does she shoot with a scope now?

Sure loc, axcel, cbe are the top 3 for target sights... scopes are all over everywhere. I prefer truspot lenses, some like black eagle lenses, other feather visions lenses

If she already shoots a scope it shouldn't be hard to just upgrade sights and scopes(i would get the sight first and spend more time on a scope and lens since that is what the archer looks through while aiming). If she doesn't have a scope and sight for one then there are a lot more factors that come into play


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

listen to N7709K. he knows his stuff. and i could've waited to find a sureloc er something but i couldnt pass up the offer


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Like N7709K said, it depends on what she shoots.
And in target shooting it's all about personal preference. 
I have an Axcel AX3000 w/ a x2 and a x4 feather vision lenses w/ a Classic scope.
If you have anymore questions just PM me or N7709K and we will be glad to help you.

Jake


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

and PM me too haha. i could help somewhat


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Like Jake said, feel free to pm us and well help as much as we can


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> and PM me too haha. i could help somewhat


Yeah. Don't forget about 12-Ring:wink:

Jake


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

n7709k said:


> like jake said, feel free to pm us and well help as much as we can


+100


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> +100


You should be the one answering all the questions, not me and N7709K. This is your thread:wink:

Jake


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

hey hey hey, i didnt get to it in time. haha. i wouldve if i saw it before you two did.


----------

